# Oil finish compatibility (?)



## GLFaria (30 Jun 2015)

I have several IKEA wood countertops in a kitchen.

To protect/maintain these countertops I have always used IKEA's Behandla brand oil, according to their instructions. 
According to their former leaflet, this was a blend of tung oil with some other ingredientes. The most recent info I read from IKEA states linseed oil instead of tung oil, but the tins I have used along the years all stated tung oil.

It was described as being non-flamable (never tried to ignite it, though...) and food-safe, does not build a surface skin, gives a dull finish, and the brushes may be cleaned with soapy water, which as far as I'm concerned is a plus.

Anyway, IKEA seems to have discontinued supplying this oil, or at least they no longer carry it in their catalogs, and IKEA's shops do not seem able to tell when or if it will be available again. So, I would like to have a back-up product, just in case...

Can anyone give an opinion on wether Rustin's Danish oil may be compatible with the IKEA oil I have already applied on my countertops? From what I have read about Rustin's DO, they seem to be somewhat similar, both in their main ingredient, in the way they are applied, their curing times, and in finish appearance.
However, there are what I consider to be at least two significant diferences between these two oils - Danish oil is flammable, and white spirit is required for cleaning the brushes. Not that this worries me as such, but it makes me wonder about compatibility.

Otherwise, I will probably have to ask Rustin's what they think about it (there is no point in asking IKEA if I may replace their product with another brand, is it?)

Thank you

G


----------



## MIGNAL (30 Jun 2015)

Both Tung Oil and Linseed Oil are drying Oils. Whatever has been put on the work surfaces has long since dried. 
You will be putting Danish Oil on top of Tung or Linseed Oil. I don't see a problem. You will just have to find out if that Rustins Danish Oil is food safe. The other difference is that Rustins may contain a resin, which will build to a 'varnished surface' much faster than just an oil finish. There are probably plenty of other products that will also replace the original Ikea stuff.


----------



## GLFaria (30 Jun 2015)

Thank you

According to Rustin's literature, the product is food-safe. And yes, it does contain a resin.

G.


----------

